# Low oil pressure light



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

So I've had my oil pressure light come on 3 time during the last week. It comes on beeps 3 times and then goes away. I've checked my oil and its fine. Any ideas ?


----------



## neeko1988 (Aug 12, 2016)

Hi,

I had problems with my oil pressure.

I strongly recommend you do not continue to drive the car, it could have very serious consequences.

First thing to do is to get the pressure checked with a gauge, there is a blanking bung by the oil pressure switch.

Chances are the pick up pipe in the sump is blocked. Could also be the switch or in my case the oil pump.

Has it had regular oil changes with the correct oil?

Chris


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

As above I wouldn't drive it anymore until you get to the bottom of this a blocked sump pickup has led to the end of a good few TT engines


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, As above, Low oil pressure is very serious, get it checked* ASAP*
Hoggy.


----------



## bipodgroup (Nov 19, 2014)

As above, get it checked soonest, I didn't getting the symbols mixed up and thought that I was low on oil and one reground crankshaft a complete set of ends and journals, oil pump, two camshafts and followers later I now know the difference.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

neeko1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had problems with my oil pressure.
> 
> ...


im going to check the oil pressure today and hopefully i can drop the oil pan tomorrow


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

migel_hrndz said:


> neeko1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


very very very good plan


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

neeko1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I had problems with my oil pressure.
> 
> ...


just to make sure the car should be at operating temperature before starting the pressure test right?


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

yes, cold oil will show a higher pressure than hot oil :wink:


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

just did the oil pressure test.. its around 47 psi at 3000 rpm. and checking the bentley its supposed to be 51 psi at the minimum

3 beeps also come on at 3000 rpm

EDIT: ive done a couple more test and im getting about 60psi @ 3000rpm but still getting the 3 beeps--no warnings or anything


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Had the 3 pings of death myself ,blocked pickup,cleared and ok now.
There is something I read,somewhere that a partially blocked pipe can cause cavitation at higher prm ,or air locks if you like,which can pulse the pressure so that it seems ok at times , others not.
Hoggy quoted the expected pressures at different rpm.

In this kind of weather my oil p gauge shows about 7bar at startup idle and drops to around 2.2 bar when fully hot.
Summer seen it at 1.8/1.9 bar at idle.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> Had the 3 pings of death myself ,blocked pickup,cleared and ok now.
> There is something I read,somewhere that a partially blocked pipe can cause cavitation at higher prm ,or air locks if you like,which can pulse the pressure so that it seems ok at times , others not.
> Hoggy quoted the expected pressures at different rpm.
> 
> ...


im still dropping the oil pan and clean the pick up tube tomorrow just to make sure.


----------



## Jez xbx (Oct 24, 2014)

migel_hrndz said:


> 3TT3 said:
> 
> 
> > Had the 3 pings of death myself ,blocked pickup,cleared and ok now.
> ...


Please do as the alternative isn't worth thinking about!
I think mine has had it done to it in the past :-( not good!


----------



## ricer (Dec 4, 2010)

This happened me and i parked up and turned the engine off right away. I was 0.5 mile from home and i didn't even want to drive it.

I replaced the oil pump and got the garage to clean out the sump/pickup that the others have already mentioned. Maybe i didn't need new oil pump but hey i didn't want to take any risks!!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ricer said:


> This happened me and i parked up and turned the engine off right away. I was 0.5 mile from home and i didn't even want to drive it.
> 
> I replaced the oil pump and got the garage to clean out the sump/pickup that the others have already mentioned. Maybe i didn't need new oil pump but hey i didn't want to take any risks!!


btw,, how much was the oil pump ? oem, euro ?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

migel_hrndz said:


> just did the oil pressure test.. its around 47 psi at 3000 rpm. and checking the bentley its supposed to be 51 psi at the minimum
> 
> 3 beeps also come on at 3000 rpm
> 
> EDIT: ive done a couple more test and im getting about 60psi @ 3000rpm but still getting the 3 beeps--no warnings or anything


how did you do the oil pressure test,, your self or someone / garage do it for you,, where on the engine is the connection for the pressure guage,, manual or electric ?


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

roddy said:


> migel_hrndz said:
> 
> 
> > just did the oil pressure test.. its around 47 psi at 3000 rpm. and checking the bentley its supposed to be 51 psi at the minimum
> ...


 i did it myself.. with an oil pressure test kit and i used a plug thats at the top of the oil filter housing but you can also take off the oil pressure switch and use that instead


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

well after dropping the oil pan today i found out that the oil pan had been rethreaded and and either it wasnt cleaned properly or it came loose...i found some bits of metal.. some in a semi circle.

picture of inside the oil pan and threads of oil plug


http://imgur.com/9Gl0b


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

The coils are a helicoil insert. Used to reinstate a bad thread. I take it your strainer wasn't obstructed at all?


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

Allspeed said:


> The coils are a helicoil insert. Used to reinstate a bad thread. I take it your strainer wasn't obstructed at all?


yeah i know.. all that the strainer had were the pieces of metal.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

migel_hrndz said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > migel_hrndz said:
> ...


was / is that a permanent fit or just temporary to view ? ,,if perm what make type or any other helpful info , i would like to fit perm one myself, ta mate , R


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

was a temporaty fit


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

metal pieces in the strainer.. doesnt sound good?.
What was /is the oil pump condition like?..you can see any scoring easy enough with the sump off and if theres doubt,replace.

Oil p gauge fitting..you can check out Wak's guide on his site.He used the secondary takeoff blanking/plug.
I used the plug location too,with a direct adapter for the electic sending unit.
Its a tight fit but you can put the sender in.
A T piece for both the oil pressure switch and a sender(Ive read ) isnt as good for accurate readings.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

3TT3 said:


> metal pieces in the strainer.. doesnt sound good?.
> What was /is the oil pump condition like?..you can see any scoring easy enough with the sump off and if theres doubt,replace.
> 
> Oil p gauge fitting..you can check out Wak's guide on his site.He used the secondary takeoff blanking/plug.
> ...


thank you


----------



## rusTTy_racer (Sep 7, 2015)

Helicoils are great for something that doesn't get undone again for a while but sound like you need a replacement sump.

Did you say that you fitted a new OEM oil pressure switch? :?


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> metal pieces in the strainer.. doesnt sound good?.
> What was /is the oil pump condition like?..you can see any scoring easy enough with the sump off and if theres doubt,replace.
> 
> Oil p gauge fitting..you can check out Wak's guide on his site.He used the secondary takeoff blanking/plug.
> ...


it all looked good under there ... my thought is that the person that inserted the helicoil didnt do a good job at cleaning it out.

they look alot like this except shorter.( this isnt my picture)

http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6048/6306 ... f3a907.jpg


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

rusTTy_racer said:


> Helicoils are great for something that doesn't get undone again for a while but sound like you need a replacement sump.
> 
> Did you say that you fitted a new OEM oil pressure switch? :?


yeah i decided to replace it as well.. its not expensive so i figured why not


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

ok so the light came on again... any thoughts of what it could be?
oil pressure is good.
has a new pressure sensor.
dropped oil pan and cleaned everything inside.

the only thing that i havent been able to fix so far is a small leak coming from the oil return line( i didnt have a new gasket) the weather has been kinda shitty so havent had the opportunity to replace it.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

OEM sensor ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check cable from oil press switch is not earthing out on the engine metal somewhere.
Hoggy.


----------



## neeko1988 (Aug 12, 2016)

Same happened to me and the light only went off when i changed the pump.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

neeko1988 said:


> Same happened to me and the light only went off when i changed the pump.


were you getting the correct oil pressure also?


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Check cable from oil press switch is not earthing out on the engine metal somewhere.
> Hoggy.


any good way of testing this out?


----------



## neeko1988 (Aug 12, 2016)

Yeah i drove the car with the pressure gauge and it showed i was getting good pressure but i still got the light coming on.

Like i say it only went off when i changed the pump.

One thing i did hear about was when people take the sump off to clean the pick up pipe they use too much sealant on the sump and this in turn blocks the pick up...

Just a thought


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

neeko1988 said:


> Yeah i drove the car with the pressure gauge and it showed i was getting good pressure but i still got the light coming on.
> 
> Like i say it only went off when i changed the pump.
> 
> ...


yeah i dont think i used too much.. i tested it before by putting on a bead of silicone and then removing it to see if any would go inside so im pretty confident that im ok there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

migel_hrndz said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Check cable from oil press switch is not earthing out on the engine metal somewhere.
> ...


Hi, Just check as much of the cable you see for chaffing/poor insulation.
Hoggy.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> migel_hrndz said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


ok do you know where in the engine bay the cable connects to?im thinking of also checking there to see if it might be loose there


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

migel_hrndz said:


> ok do you know where in the engine bay the cable connects to?im thinking of also checking there to see if it might be loose there


Hi, Oil press switch is above the oil filter on the oil filter bracket.
Hoggy.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> migel_hrndz said:
> 
> 
> > ok do you know where in the engine bay the cable connects to?im thinking of also checking there to see if it might be loose there
> ...


no what i meant was that from the switch where does that cable lead to?( i would go look myself but right now its raining an cant do that)


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> migel_hrndz said:
> 
> 
> > ok do you know where in the engine bay the cable connects to?im thinking of also checking there to see if it might be loose there
> ...


 can the fact that im losing a little bit of oil from the turbo return line cause this?...i check the oil level and if fine so... this is a U.S tt and i know that it has no oil level sensor.


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

Just a dumb query, have you changed the oil filter?
There is also a kit which involves tapping out the thread in the drain plug hole and replacing it with the next size up plug. They're chinese and they advertise on e-bay might be worth a look. The kit includes the tap and several new drain plugs in case it gets knackered again.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

drone said:


> Just a dumb query, have you changed the oil filter?
> There is also a kit which involves tapping out the thread in the drain plug hole and replacing it with the next size up plug. They're chinese and they advertise on e-bay might be worth a look. The kit includes the tap and several new drain plugs in case it gets knackered again.


yeah i replaced the oil filter.. i dont really see the need to replace the drain plug.. the helicoil seems to be holding up.. but if it does start leaking from there thats a good alternative.. do you know what they are called?


----------



## drone (Sep 24, 2014)

"114pc Oil Pan Thread Repair Kit Sump Gearbox Drain Plug Tool Set M13 - M22 at £19.29". 
They've sold 100s.
There are cheaper ones there for one specific size upgrade.


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

drone said:


> "114pc Oil Pan Thread Repair Kit Sump Gearbox Drain Plug Tool Set M13 - M22 at £19.29".
> They've sold 100s.
> There are cheaper ones there for one specific size upgrade.


ok thanks.. if i ever have a problem with the helicoil this will come in handy


----------



## migel_hrndz (Feb 12, 2014)

so i checked to see if the light would pop up again( turned on the car hovered between 1500-2000rmp both at cold and warm) and the light didnt come on.

i followed the bentley manual for checking the oil pressure warning system and everything seems good there.. the only thing that didnt show was that in the bentley manual it says to turn on, but not START the car and the oil pressure light should pop on for 3 seconds and then turn off. this didnt happen to my car it just displayed the ok symbol and that was it...my question is do you guys get the oil pressure light if you only switch the car on but not start( this is supposed to be a normal procedure according to the bentley manual)?


----------



## Chris3017 (12 mo ago)

migel_hrndz said:


> so i checked to see if the light would pop up again( turned on the car hovered between 1500-2000rmp both at cold and warm) and the light didnt come on.
> 
> i followed the bentley manual for checking the oil pressure warning system and everything seems good there.. the only thing that didnt show was that in the bentley manual it says to turn on, but not START the car and the oil pressure light should pop on for 3 seconds and then turn off. this didnt happen to my car it just displayed the ok symbol and that was it...my question is do you guys get the oil pressure light if you only switch the car on but not start( this is supposed to be a normal procedure according to the bentley manual)?


Did you solve the problem


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

What is this?

The forum suggested reading is total crap... if you have a low oil pressure light.. they are usually terminal... don't ask someone for 5 years ago how it is going.. start your own thread, add photos videos and actual details of your issues...


----------



## fire88 (Jul 15, 2021)

most likely he did not realize it's 3 years ago.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

My complaint was really targeted at the 'suggested reading' I.... like others have skipped into the section on my phone, and assumed they were current threads...

I will say, it's pretty sad that all these forums are exactly the same now. I suppose it's a same set of features and therefore use one know all. But it does take the fun out of the Internet, next we'll discover everyone looks the same and are operated the same way 

ASN is the same apart from we got an improvement with the stickies on 8N.
ASN are still tortured with stickies taking up the first 45 seconds of everyone's life


----------

